# Help with OP table and plate



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi All,

I have run into a small problem and would like some advice.

I have the OP table and the 11' OP plate attached to my Triton router.
(see photo below)

When I first got the table, the plate was a firm fit but not too tight.
( I have seen Bob give his plate a thump to set it in the recess)

When I recently went to use the table, I could not fit the plate into the recess without using a mallet.

Last weekend I tried again and it looked there was a slight convex bow in the plate.

My questions are:
1) should I try and reduce the size of the plate or increase the size of the recess?
2) what would be the best way to do this? 


I was thinking of using a top bearing bit against an MDF straight edge to skim off, say 3mm of two sides of the recess, thereby increasing the size slightly.

Any suggestions, please.

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

I would suggest sand the plate edges just a little bit on all 4 edges...don't play with the pocket hole 

=======



jw2170 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have run into a small problem and would like some advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

James,

try turning the plate 90 or 180 degrees. Mine fits tighter one way than the other. It may solve your problem.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Before I got my lift, i had the same issue with my plate. 

I milled a little off two of the edges, (you can do the same by sanding) and installed some spring plungers in the edge of the plate to keep it tight.










You can get them at McMaster-Carr, or any industrial supply house.
Spring Plungers


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> My questions are:
> 1) should I try and reduce the size of the plate or increase the size of the recess?
> 2) what would be the best way to do this?
> 
> ...


Hi James:

have you had a change in humidity in your area in the past week or so? Is it possible that the top could have expanded slightly?

Now, I have 4 of the 11" OP baseplates in a two-holer and none of them fit the same. I am going to be rebuilding my table and adding several new tops and if you find an adequate solution, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all
In the same idea of JD99, i made this with a bicycle wheel radius inserted in the edge of the plate.

Cheers
Santé


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

It's not the edges that need sanded or filed down but, rather the corners. Once you have done this once for a decent fit, the problem is solved.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions.

I will see what I can come up with this weekend.

James


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ken I believe you are right. Bob N mentioned this to me before about the OP table.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Thanks guys for all the suggestions.
> 
> I will see what I can come up with this weekend.
> 
> James


James:

before you go making any irreversible modifications to stuff, find out why your table moved in the first place. It just might move back and then your baseplate will be flapping in the breeze.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The table is "sealed" except for one area. Take a good close look at where the plate drops in. This is NOT sealed. A change in climate, humidity, etc., is what is affecting the table. It's not actually the plate. However, as I stated before, file or sand down the corners of the plate, not the square sides. Once you do this, to where it fits not too loose or too tight, you won't have any more issues with it. I did this to mine 2 yrs ago, haven't needed to do any retouch work to it.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I did mine like Ken instructed and I haven't had any more problems at all.

Thanks again Ken!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bob N said:


> I did mine like Ken instructed and I haven't had any more prolems at all.
> 
> Thanks again Ken!


You're very welcome my friend.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> You're very welcome my friend.



Once again, we prove there is no such thing as a dumb question.....:no:

Thanks , Ken

Due to logistical problems...(lack of shop), I will not be able to get at it until the weekend..

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> I would suggest sand the plate edges just a little bit on all 4 edges...don't play with the pocket hole
> 
> =======


Thanks Bob,

As suggested by other members, I reworked the corners with a rasp and sandpaper.

This did the trick.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

kp91 said:


> James,
> 
> try turning the plate 90 or 180 degrees. Mine fits tighter one way than the other. It may solve your problem.


Yes, Doug, I did that today and there was a slight difference but not enough to keep me happy.

I reworked the corners and that did the trick.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jd99 said:


> Before I got my lift, i had the same issue with my plate.
> 
> I milled a little off two of the edges, (you can do the same by sanding) and installed some spring plungers in the edge of the plate to keep it tight.
> 
> ...


Thanks Danny,

I am not that savvy in tapping into the plate to fit the little suckers and they may not be readily available in Sydney.   

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

allthunbs said:


> Hi James:
> 
> have you had a change in humidity in your area in the past week or so? Is it possible that the top could have expanded slightly?
> 
> Now, I have 4 of the 11" OP baseplates in a two-holer and none of them fit the same. I am going to be rebuilding my table and adding several new tops and if you find an adequate solution, I'd love to hear about it.


Hi Ron,

I only got the table in August 2009, so this is my first summer with the attached humidity.

This could have been the problem.

As I said earlier, I reworked the coners and this solved the problem.

If the table shrinks back in winter, I don't think it will be too loose.

If it's loose, I can shim it. I cannot do that if it is too tight.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bob N said:


> I did mine like Ken instructed and I haven't had any more problems at all.
> 
> Thanks again Ken!


Ditto.

I solved the problem today by rounding the corners with a rasp and sandpaper.

This seems to have solved the problem and I was able to use the router table today. :dance3:

Thanks Bob and Ken.

James


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi James,

You're very welcome for my small part.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

jw2170 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I solved the problem today by rounding the corners with a rasp and sandpaper.
> 
> ...


Don't thank me.... Ken's 'da man! :yes2:


----------

